# Greetings from Finland



## Matthias Salu (Oct 4, 2018)

Hello, I am Matthias from Finland, I am 33 years old. I am interested in freemasonry and freemasonry principles.


----------



## LK600 (Oct 4, 2018)

Hello, and nice to meet you.  Have you explored Grand Lodges locally to you yet?


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 4, 2018)

http://www.vapaamuurarit.fi/

I don't know if that jurisdiction uses invitations or bans invitations.  Contact them but never wait a second for any response.  Find someone you know to be a Mason and ask them what the rules are to become a Mason.


----------



## Elexir (Oct 4, 2018)

Matthias Salu said:


> Hello, I am Matthias from Finland, I am 33 years old. I am interested in freemasonry and freemasonry principles.



Welcome from Sweden.

There are two GLs operating in Finland that are regular and recognised. One is the GL of Finland http://www.vapaamuurarit.fi , the other is the GL of Sweden that has a provincial GL https://frimurarorden.fi


----------



## Elexir (Oct 4, 2018)

dfreybur said:


> http://www.vapaamuurarit.fi/
> 
> I don't know if that jurisdiction uses invitations or bans invitations.  Contact them but never wait a second for any response.  Find someone you know to be a Mason and ask them what the rules are to become a Mason.



Its not the only juristiction in Finland.

However, if he dont wait and dont know any masons how should he ask?

I know that under the GL of Sweden (that has lodges in Finland) the public is not allowed in during lodge night and the only non-members are people involved with catering and maybe tending the bar.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 4, 2018)

Greetings and welcome to the forum. Good advice given to you so far.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Oct 4, 2018)

Hei Matthias.
Missä kaupungissa sinä asut ja oletko ollut yhteydessä Suomen Suurloosiin?


----------



## dfreybur (Oct 5, 2018)

Elexir said:


> Its not the only juristiction in Finland.
> 
> However, if he dont wait and dont know any masons how should he ask?



That is the only jurisdiction listed by the United Grand Lodge of England.  So changes are it is the jurisdiction with world wide recognition.

If he does not know any current Masons he has to find one.  If the building is closed on meeting days that is a local choice that deliberately makes that step more difficult.  Each jurisdiction gets to decide how easy or difficult they are to approach.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Oct 5, 2018)

GLOF is the only jurisdiction in Finland BUT we have lodges that worl under GL of Sweden too. AS there is lodges in Sweden that work under GLOF. Ofcourse there is Le Droit Humaine and I believe one or two toher organisations that consider them selfs masonic but regarding to most of the brethen in here they are considered cladestine.


----------

